#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  How to write a proper discussion section in project report?

## Ritika

This is my first time doing a project and writing report. My lecturer has instructed me to add a discussion part in the report. But i have any idea what to include in the part. Do you have any ideas or points?

----------

